# slot.it race



## alat1 (Jul 2, 2003)

phoenix raceways and hobbies and NJC Entreprises. track is located in jacksonville florida. 9715 beach blvd.
will be hosting a slot.it only race on july 26th race will start @ 2:00
classes
1. non magnet
2. one magnet
3. two magnet
entry fee is 15.00 per class
for info and a copy of rules please email.
[email protected]


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Slot It race...*

I second the motion... Just figured I would add that the track is located in Jacksonville, Florida. Check it out- Awesome, huge track... Great people in there, very helpful and more than willing to answer any questions. Shoot 'em an email or stop by the track for info. The track alone is worth the trip over if you live in the area...

See you there...


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Any tracks for the little cars up there? 

thanks,
Robbie


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Yeah... sort of... I have a 4 lane maxtrax- only 4 x 12 feet though...

BUT- Phoenix Raceways is very seriously considering a 6 lane Maxtrax, that is of course if we can get enough interest...

It seems like the 1/32nd group is forming nicely. The Slot It race should be a success. The 1/24th group with continue to be strong I am sure once the track is moved into the shop. 

Here's hoping we can get enough interest and feedback that the shop can sustain a good group of HO guys... I'm in for some racing...

Anyone else???


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Um... a 6 lane HO track too? Wow... Where is all this stuff going to go? Between the three scales of slot cars and R/C Racing, that's going to be a lot in one store!

(And also means I might have a bit more work to do...)


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, and to help out anyone trying to find it, go here and click Phoenix Raceway on the side menu:

http://www.slotcarrealm.com/neflslotcars/

There's the store location and some pictures of the track. Go to "Special Events" and the grand opening story for more images of the track and the inside of the store.


----------



## alat1 (Jul 2, 2003)

WE have a lot going on.. my goal is to have a place were we all can come and race and have fun. Buddys track will be moving very soon and Im looking into a carpet track for the R/C guys.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Slot it race this weekend.


----------

